# Can Subchorionic Hematomas Be Prevented?



## lauriemac

I became pregnant back in April through a long arduous IVF process. We were thrilled. Almost immediately I began experiencing heavy bleeding and clotting due to subchorionic hematomas. Unfortunately, I lost the baby at 8 weeks. We will be trying another IVF cycle in July. Does anyone know if something can be done to prevent SCH in the future?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

I was told that there is no real way to prevent a hematoma, because nothing the mother did caused it. But, from what I understand, my doctor said miscarriage is not related to the hematoma unless it is *very* large.. Do you know the measurements?

I am 12 weeks pregnant as of today, and a few days ago I was diagnosed as having a "teency weency" hematoma. Of course this scared the living heck out of me, but my doctor assured me that she has seen hundreds upon hundreds of SCH, and can only count on her hand the number of times it went horribly wrong.
I can however, say that bed rest, most importantly pelvic rest, should be advised. If you are worried, if possible, rest once you know you are pregnant. I do not know what caused mine, but I do know its hard not being able to hold my 2 year old son. I wish you the best of luck, and I hope that the next time you become pregnant all will be well.


----------



## littleblonde

from what i have read most of us have one but most dont bleed out and are gone by the 1st scan. I had a small one with my dd and bled a lot.sorry for your loss and good luck when you trx again


----------



## lauriemac

Thank you for the replies. My SCH's were many and very large. Since you have had just one or two, listen to your doctor. I am sure that their are few enough or they are small enough to not cause danger. Good luck!


----------



## spellfairy

Baby aspirin ! I am on it and no clots yet


----------



## JaydensMommy1

The doctor I work for stresses that there are no things to prevent a sch but there are many things to make it better. The scary thing Is- early in the first trimester is the sch if half the size or larger than baby the odds are 50/50. As pregnancy progresses however say 10+ weeks the outcomes are way more stable. I too have seen hundreds if sch cases and I was one myself. I was diagnosed at 11 weeks with a Tiny one, and I knew not to be scared but of course I was. My doctor says with aspirin it should be prescribed by doctor and usually women should have a suggested bleeding or clotting disorder. Sometimes- not always, meds can have an adverse effect causing blood to be more thin and make it easier to bleed. But some women it helps, just please ask dr first.

Ok now if a sch is present or you are concerned drink plenty of fluids. Dehydration causes contractions which can irritate the uterus and sch causing it to possibly grow or bleed. Also with this you need to empty bladder frequently . Excess pressure cam also have the same outcome. Rest as much as possible, laying on left side whenever you can because this is best circulation for baby and don't lift anything weighing more than a gallon of milk! Any questions I'm all open.
H&H to you all :)


----------



## LunaBean

Ive had heavy bleeding since 5w4d and was told I had a 7cm hematoma, Ive had 6 scans (heartbeat saw each time) and been admitted to hospital twice, I have another scan on Wednesday but Im worried the baby is gone as Im still bleeding :( I was put on baby aspirin and was told its just a waiting game


----------



## spellfairy

I hope u were on the asprin soon enough. Apparently for reaccuring mc its a godsend! I will say a prayer for u pet x


----------

